# The PV Picture Game



## AllenKobe

Okay, so I started this on my other forum and thought it would be fun to do on here. 

This is a game where a challenge is created to take a photo of your Mod in a certain situation or location. All categories of PV's allowed. 

Here are the rules:

a) Must be a photo of YOUR Mod (all marks allowed!).
b) Must be a RECENT-ISH photo of your Mod. (+/- 27 Years)
c) No PHOTOSHOP or photo editing of any sort.
d) This forum is huge, and it would be difficult to setup a voting system withouth this thread getting congested. Therefore, the first to complete said challenge is the 'winner.'
e) Winner of the last challenge creates the new challenge.
f) Winner of the last challenge cannot participate/win the challenge they create. 
g) Reply with your photo, details on how you got it, and post your new challenge all in the same post.
h) Keep small talk down to a minimum and focus on the challenge at hand!
i) No illegal or dangerous challenges per legality. Along with this, nothing that could potentially reflect negatively upon PV's and vaporizing.
j) Challenge creator must make the challenge something that all states/countries have.
k) Have fun and be creative.

Since I made this thread, I'll create the first challenge. Please contribute! Hopefully this goes well and can add some fun to the forum. ;D

First Challenge: Take a picture of your PV with a beat up car somewhere in the photo. Remember, no photoshop! 

Go!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

I dont get out much but i want to be part....

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Marzuq

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I dont get out much but i want to be part....
> View attachment 17698



This is where u post ur challenge @2 Angry Wolves


----------



## ET

about your point c : resizing a photo to conform to forum posting guidelines breaks said rule C

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Lol ok cool!
Seeing as its close to xmas take a photo of your PV with a present in the background.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Challenge is to take a pic of your Mod in it's MOD holder!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Mod with a glass of red wine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves

Lucky lucky! That santa should get a glass full of favorite eliquid to vape and some cookies!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Challenge : PV with a Pet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

Challenge: PV on the lawn

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

PV in an Envelope Adressed to Rotten_Bunny , i can dream cant i ?

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Challenge : PV with a Lemo on top!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey

Challenge : PV on red bike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 17709
> 
> 
> Challenge : PV with a Lemo on top!


Thats just cruel, lol 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Arthster

PV in a plane..
​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

This thread is awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Awesome thread, thanks for starting it @AllenKobe 
I just wish you would upload a nice avatar pic!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Arthster said:


> PV in a plane..
> View attachment 17718​



I think you broke the chain @Arthster 
@jtgrey asked for a PV on a red bike and you posted a pic of a PV on a plane
Lol, nice pic though of the "hall of fame" worthy MVP2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AllenKobe

Silver Good advise, haha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq

AllenKobe said:


> Silver Good advise, haha


Nice Avatar @AllenKobe 
makes it so much easier to identify you now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Ok, so the challenge continues​
A pic of your PV on a red bike is where we are - as challenged by @jtgrey 

I cannot easily take part. Where are all the bikers? @shabbar , @BhavZ , @Riaz (can be a scooter i suppose)


----------



## Riaz

Silver said:


> Ok, so the challenge continues
> 
> A pic of your PV on a red bike
> 
> I cant easily take part. Where are all the bikers? @shabbar , @BhavZ , @Riaz (can be a scooter i suppose)


dont have a bike yet @Silver , but i am working on getting one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Ok, so the challenge continues
> 
> A pic of your PV on a red bike
> 
> I cant easily take part. Where are all the bikers? @shabbar , @BhavZ , @Riaz (can be a scooter i suppose)



Looks like i may need to run down the road to suzuki to take a pic on one of their bikes

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## jtgrey

Come on guys . Just order a pizza and take a pic of the pizza dilivery bike

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> Looks like i may need to run down the road to suzuki to take a pic on one of their bikes



Do it @Marzuq do it now!


----------



## Marzuq

suzuki does not have a red bike

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Lol, does this count?

If so 

Challenge - PV next to a street or road sign

Reactions: Winner 6 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ

Marzuq said:


> suzuki does not have a red bike


Red bikes are so last season lol


----------



## jtgrey

@Silver ...lol very clever !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

selfie of PV balancing on your shoulder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 17750
> 
> 
> selfie of PV balancing on your shoulder



PV on shoulder, that is some high risk selfies there


----------



## Marzuq

BhavZ said:


> PV on shoulder, that is some high risk selfies there



i figured this thread can get a little more interesting.
tip: use your ear to help stabilize the pv


----------



## BhavZ

Marzuq said:


> i figured this thread can get a little more interesting.
> tip: use your ear to help stabilize the pv


Vape Ear Wax lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riddle

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 17750
> 
> 
> selfie of PV balancing on your shoulder


I would attempt that if I had my REO. Unfortunately with the glass of the Lemo I'm not going to risk it. I don't even feel safe thinking about it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

BhavZ said:


> PV on shoulder, that is some high risk selfies there



I would do it but I haven't had a shower yet and look like the wild man from Borneo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

Riddle said:


> I would attempt that if I had my REO. Unfortunately with the glass of the Lemo I'm not going to risk it. I don't even feel safe thinking about it.


@Riddle there is always a way around everything mate
trying laying on the floor and position your pv in the right way. glass will be safe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle

Marzuq said:


> @Riddle there is always a way around everything mate
> trying laying on the floor and position your pv in the right way. glass will be safe


Haha good idea. But imagine I tell my boss right now hold on I need to lay on the floor to take a selfie. If you can secure another job for me ill do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Riddle said:


> Haha good idea. But imagine I tell my boss right now hold on I need to lay on the floor to take a selfie. If you can secure another job for me ill do it.


Maybe if you asked your boss to takle the pic for you he wouldnt feel as left out lol


----------



## Riddle

Marzuq said:


> Maybe if you asked your boss to takle the pic for you he wouldnt feel as left out lol


Lol. Ya his Chinese. Chinese people love photos. 

Maybe next time. He doesn't seem to be in a good mood today.


----------



## jtgrey

*PV on your bosses table with your boss in the shot*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq

jtgrey said:


> *PV on your bosses table with your boss in the shot*


brilliant request. getting very daring.


----------



## Marzuq

boss is on leave but this is the guy in charge while he is away



EDIT: PV covered in vapour while in your office

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Challenge : PV with and early morning beer!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 17758
> 
> 
> Challenge : PV with and early morning beer!



Brilliant pic @Rob Fisher 
i have to sit out on this challenge tho...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> Brilliant pic @Rob Fisher
> i have to sit out on this challenge tho...


alternatively i can run over to pick n pay and get me a non-alcoholic beer lol


----------



## Riddle

Marzuq said:


> alternatively i can run over to pick n pay and get me a non-alcoholic beer lol



That's one solution. But I'm sure someone else will beat you to that one.


----------



## Marzuq

Riddle said:


> That's one solution. But I'm sure someone else will beat you to that one.



No doubt our friends on holiday already will meet this challenge with ease.
Also i wont drink a non alcoholic beer so would be wasting money i could be spending on liquids i do like lol

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## jtgrey

PV inside toilet roll .


----------



## jtgrey

I just love being on holiday


----------



## free3dom

PV under water (for the lateral thinkers)

[Please do not put your PV in water ]


----------



## Riddle

under a mug with water in

PV in a tree

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jtgrey

Picture of a reo and reo mini nexr to each other


----------



## Rob Fisher

Challenge : Wife or girlfriend holding your PV!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey

Lol @Riddle ... dam beat me to it ... must be the early morning beer I am having

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq




----------



## Marzuq

Damn! @Rob Fisher beat me to it lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

I'm just glad all of you are clever, and no-one took their PV for a swim

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ollie

PV on the Loo...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

free3dom said:


> I'm just glad all of you are clever, and no-one took their PV for a swim



i was actually going to display how versatile and durable my reo is by removing the battery and dropping it in a cup of water

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

free3dom said:


> I'm just glad all of you are clever, and no-one took their PV for a swim



I nearly bumped mine into the sink this morning when I was doing dishes. Even though it would have been a tragedy It would have worked awesome for this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 17765
> 
> 
> 
> PV on the Loo...


 no ways am i putting my PV on the loo here at work.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ollie

Marzuq said:


> no ways am i putting my PV on the loo here at work.


----------



## jtgrey

@Oliver Barry ....mm nice looking box mod you have . Think I have seen it before


----------



## Ollie

jtgrey said:


> @Oliver Barry ....mm nice looking box mod you have . Think I have seen it before



Thanks @jtgrey Its my Cana with a shitty tired wrap on it... need to peel that crap off and re-wrap!


----------



## jtgrey

Oliver Barry said:


> Thanks @jtgrey Its my Cana with a shitty tired wrap on it... need to peel that crap off and re-wrap!


Lol @Oliver Barry 
Ok I build a cana with an sx350 and wrap it the same way. ... how I miss her


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Pv with a fish / some fish

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Marzuq said:


> i was actually going to display how versatile and durable my reo is by removing the battery and dropping it in a cup of water



lol my reo has fallen in the jacuzzi many times battery and all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Stroodlepuff said:


> lol my reo has fallen in the jacuzzi many times battery and all


not something i would do willingly tho. but they are rugged as hell arent they

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

PV with scenery

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

PV with ecigssa logo behind it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

OOOOh, i like this one

PV with more scenery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 17771
> 
> PV with ecigssa logo behind it



u win @Marzuq


----------



## Marzuq

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 17772
> 
> 
> OOOOh, i like this one
> 
> PV with more scenery



dude you should just have used your tattoo as a backgound
wait wait i want to edit


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> dude you should just have used your tattoo as a backgound
> wait wait i want to edit


let me rather reserve that for my next challenge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Oliver Barry said:


> View attachment 17772
> 
> 
> OOOOh, i like this one
> 
> PV with more scenery

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 17771
> 
> PV with ecigssa logo behind it






Pv in a car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amber in the Prado!



Challenge: PV with at least 5 screwdrivers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ollie

PV in a sock and shoe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

PV with 5 actual screw drivers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq

@Oliver Barry takes this 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Marzuq said:


> View attachment 17800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PV with 5 actual screw drivers



Hell that Reo looks good @Marzuq

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Oliver Barry said:


> Hell that Reo looks good @Marzuq


Thanks bud. she vapes good too


----------



## Ollie

Marzuq said:


> Thanks bud. she vapes good too



One day when I'm big... Maybe a birthday prezzie from me to me!


----------



## Marzuq

Oliver Barry said:


> One day when I'm big... Maybe a birthday prezzie from me to me!



trust me when i say its the best gift you can give yourself. Christmas will be here sooner. Gift it to yourself for christmas instead


----------



## Riaz

where did you get that screwdriver @Marzuq 

looks handy


----------



## Ollie

Marzuq said:


> trust me when i say its the best gift you can give yourself. Christmas will be here sooner. Gift it to yourself for christmas instead


Bro, I totally would have if i didnt have to spend mad amounts of moola on christmas gifts for the whole fam-damily. Had to buy gold bro, friggin GOLD!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq

Oliver Barry said:


> Bro, I totally would have if i didnt have to spend mad amounts of moola on christmas gifts for the whole fam-damily. Had to buy gold bro, friggin GOLD!


I feel you bud. But hang in there. We addicts always make a way for our vape gear


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> where did you get that screwdriver @Marzuq
> 
> looks handy


@Riaz it actually came with a toolbag i bought. One of those with everything in it. And this little guy goes where ever my vape gear goes.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm out of this round because I'm out and only wareing shops.







Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm out of this round because I'm out and only wareing shops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


Just place it on your plakkie @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

Done!





Challenge is PV with a good bottle of brandy or a hot chuck holding it. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Chick not chuck. Damn autocorrect. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## johan

Done! 1956 KWV Brandy (before they added aftershave to it).

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Awesome. Now what is the next challenge?


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome. Now what is the next challenge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Done! (see my previous pic).


----------



## johan

I'm still looking for a hot chick to walk pass my office to hold my PV. (1'st candidate didn't want to pose as I wanted her to pose - the "Nee Oom" type, anyhow her ass was to fat )

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Saw the awesome brandy which means you completed the challenge so it is your turn to choose a challenge. It was an either brandy OR hot chick challenge. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Saw the awesome brandy which means you completed the challenge so it is your turn to choose a challenge. It was an either brandy OR hot chick challenge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!



Next challenge: *Hot Chick holding your PV* (because its not done yet)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

My wife is a hot chick now let's see if I can take a picture of her with it. 






ChallengeV on stairs 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Arthster

Not getting it wrong again. PV on stairs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Arthster said:


> Not getting it wrong again. PV on stairs.
> View attachment 17809


What is your challenge @Arthster


----------



## Arthster

PV on a crane.




And no I dont have kids. thats mine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Arthster said:


> PV on a crane.
> 
> View attachment 17811
> 
> 
> And no I dont have kids. thats mine



@Arthster how it works is you complete the challenge posed. Then you propose a challenge for others to complete

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arthster

Marzuq said:


> @Arthster how it works is you complete the challenge posed. Then you propose a challenge for others to complete



Ill eventually get it.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Arthster said:


> Ill eventually get it.



OK so give us a challenge now.


----------



## Arthster

Challenge? PV and a steak?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

How bout at a steak house?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Close enough, But ill retract it if you order the salad.


----------



## Marzuq

Arthster said:


> Close enough, But ill retract it if you order the salad.


Hahaha that will never happen. 

My challenge : selfie while vaping on your pv


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Arthster what is the next challenge

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

PV getting its groove on.


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Tricky :/


----------



## Arthster

here is an idea...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

PV getting its groove on at a Braai!!! Heavy 80's music on in the background! 





Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

PV and a beer... A long beer!!!


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Terrible photo quality - one on the left done, going to kill the one on the right just know:


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good one @johan and what's the next challenge?


----------



## Arthster

johan said:


> Terrible photo quality - one on the left done, going to kill the one on the right just know:
> 
> View attachment 17845



I silhouette you brave soldiers

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Your PV in an extraordinary (creative) place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster

Hows this?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

I would say that qualifies! Now for the next challenge?


----------



## Arthster

Sorry guys was out of juice (power not the actual juice, that would have been a disaster) for a bit. Challenge is make your PV sexy


----------



## Marzuq

Reos just are sexy




Challenge complete

PV by the sea

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

Marzuq said:


> Reos just are sexy
> 
> View attachment 17931
> 
> 
> Challenge complete
> 
> PV by the sea


Well, yours certainly are well decked out!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marzuq said:


> Reos just are sexy



Big time! Especially once the Picture Elves have been and trimmed and resized and rotated the pics!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

It appears that the PV by the sea is turning out to be quite a Challenge...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## kimbo

@Rob Fisher feel for a drive?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

wait i think I can fix this one


----------



## Rob Fisher

kimbo said:


> @Rob Fisher feel for a drive?



I'm 25 minutes from the coast and it's overcast today! But I will drive down to the beach if I have to tomorrow to keep the game going!


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm 25 minutes from the coast and it's overcast today! But I will drive down to the beach if I have to tomorrow to keep the game going!



Now that is what i call .. "taking one for the team"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jtgrey

Will this count as pv by the "sea"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## jtgrey

jtgrey said:


> Will this count as pv by the "sea"
> View attachment 17985


If it qualified then I want to see a Pv next to an RC helicopter !


----------



## Arthster



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Arthster

PV next to...

Wait for it

a PV

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

PV in th garden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aydhin

Pv on a skateboard


----------



## free3dom

PV with a camera


----------



## Marzuq

Arthster said:


> View attachment 17983


I like! And for using some initiative @Arthster you can now choose the next challenge


----------



## Arthster

I think @free3dom got this round. 

Just one questions if the vape is next to the camera... who's taking the picture?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

PV with your Juice collection

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Arthster said:


> I think @free3dom got this round.
> 
> Just one questions if the vape is next to the camera... who's taking the picture?



@Arthster that is why we have camera phones

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo

PV with a painting

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Just a little too late @Rob Fisher 
But I'm sure you can have the PV with a painting challenge sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PV with two pairs of scissors!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo

PV with your battery charger

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

PV with your wife/girlfriend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Lekker @kimbo ypu beat me to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Marzuq said:


> Lekker @kimbo ypu beat me to it



I see we use the same small silver scissors for cutting wick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PV with another PV either side!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

how about a PV with a computer?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

PV In the fridge!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

PV on a ledge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher

That lemon needs cling wrap!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Wasn't my fridge  mines broken

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo

Rob Fisher said:


> That lemon needs cling wrap!


 or teeth

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> That lemon needs cling wrap!


It was the first thing I spotted too lol


----------



## free3dom

PV in a Crib




True story: after taking this picture I was so chuffed looking at the picture that I actually forgot my PV up there  It sat there for a good 5 minutes unattended before I realized, and thanfully nothing bad happened :hug:

I should probably not have kids

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Arthster

I miss my VAMO  but her heart belongs to another now... 

Kinda sounds like the lyrics to a Taylor Swift song...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

PV in a crib seems to be a hard one to complete @free3dom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> PV in a crib seems to be a hard one to complete @free3dom



Should be easy for many of the crib bearing forumites

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tarka

Bonus: Seeing as no one got it earlier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Okay, so as not to stall this thread...let's say: PV in a Crib *OR* PV with a Stuffed Animal


----------



## Marzuq

Tarka said:


> Bonus: Seeing as no one got it earlier.


@Tarka what is your challenge that you are putting forward


----------



## Tarka

Go with Freedom's crib or stuffed animal. Just posted it as no one got the pv by the sea earlier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

The rules are...there are no rules 

I propose a rule : if no one completes a challenge within say 2-4 hours (not counting 12am-8am) then anyone can propose a new challenge...all in favour raise your hands

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz

Challenge completed




Next challenge: your pv next to your favorite perfume 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Nest challenge - *Your PV in your car*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz

Challenge completed 

Next challenge: your pv in the sun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

PV with salt and pepper!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

Riaz said:


> Challenge completed
> 
> View attachment 18030
> 
> 
> Next challenge: your pv next to your favorite perfume
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Riaz that picture just looks wrong

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Marzuq said:


> @Riaz that picture just looks wrong


Lol

Was the only place it could balance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riaz

Sorry but I just had to:

Pv next to someone sleeping 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

PV with a Star (the pointy kind)


----------



## Rob Fisher

For Star please see drip tip! 




Next Challenge: PV with a Wooden drip tip!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> For Star please see drip tip!
> 
> View attachment 18042
> 
> 
> Next Challenge: PV with a Wooden drip tip!



Now you could not have done better than that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## AllenKobe

A ha. Let the game goes on.

Next Challenge: PV with a sexy gril!


----------



## Genosmate

Here's mine with a sexy fully clothed gril.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## free3dom

Genosmate said:


> Here's mine with a sexy fully clothed gril.
> View attachment 18448



I think it's time for a visit to the optometrist...I can clearly see her ankles

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Riddle

Genosmate said:


> Here's mine with a sexy fully clothed gril.
> View attachment 18448



That is the sexiest grill I have ever seen. Maybe next time a little more cleavage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate

Do I win,must I set the next challenge?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie

Genosmate said:


> Do I win,must I set the next challenge?



You totally win bro... haha

Next Challenge....


----------



## Silver

Genosmate said:


> Do I win,must I set the next challenge?



Yes of course 
You won with flying colours!!


----------



## Genosmate

Ok,so in keeping with the challenge I won,how about a picture with a sexy girl this time


----------



## PeterHarris

Done. 
Next challenge - your pv on a ball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD

There you go @PeterHarris ! My PV on balls. Or did you say ball?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Gazzacpt

TylerD said:


> There you go @PeterHarris ! My PV on balls. Or did you say ball?
> 
> View attachment 18960


Mr @TylerD I'm getting worried about you

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris

TylerD said:


> There you go @PeterHarris ! My PV on balls. Or did you say ball?
> 
> View attachment 18960


what is the next challenge ?


----------



## TylerD

PeterHarris said:


> what is the next challenge ?


 No, it's still the ball one. Just playing around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Next: PV on a real dog.


----------



## PeterHarris

Easy





Pv on a sandwich

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ET

PV on a cat, a cat that is awake

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

ET said:


> View attachment 18976
> 
> 
> PV on a cat, a cat that is awake



Wow, that's on a "dog" and a sandwich...very well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris

If I could caption this it would have a thought bubble from Lake going "what the actual F@#&" lol

Next challenge - pv on your bare foot

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD

@PeterHarris you won, just had to put my pic here as well. Got the exact same caption look! 

Reo with an Odin RDA on Odin my cat!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## baksteen8168

I hope this isn't only for reos. 






The guys in the office are looking at me funny for taking pictures of my foot... 
And i suck at suggestions so how about PV on Mouse?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll

PV on a fire extinguisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Ag f@k @MurderDoll !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll

TylerD said:


> Ag f@k @MurderDoll !
> 
> View attachment 19002

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

PV on Vinyl Record

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Is there any way to rotate the pics once uploaded? Imgur and photobucket is blocked at work so I am using tinypic and cant seem to find the editing tools.


----------



## BhavZ

baksteen8168 said:


> Is there any way to rotate the pics once uploaded? Imgur and photobucket is blocked at work so I am using tinypic and cant seem to find the editing tools.


If you are running windows 7 you can use paint to rotate before upload

Hope that helps


----------



## baksteen8168

BhavZ said:


> If you are running windows 7 you can use paint to rotate before upload
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks, my Friday brain did not think of that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Hmm, just tried that, but it still uploads to tinypic sideways... This will have to do for now.


----------



## baksteen8168

Seeing that this is going nowhere... 






PV on a can

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

baksteen8168 said:


> Seeing that this is going nowhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PV on a can


Was just waiting to get home! Noooo! I'm going to post one in anyway!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

TylerD said:


> Was just waiting to get home! Noooo! I'm going to post one in anyway!


Scratch my "on a can" one. post your Vinyl and pick a challenge. 

Bonus month needs to get here. My needle is broken and instead of replacing needles I am going for a better turntable.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Andre

PV on a vinyl on a turntable

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TylerD

baksteen8168 said:


> Scratch my "on a can" one. post your Vinyl and pick a challenge.
> 
> Bonus month needs to get here. My needle is broken and instead of replacing needles I am going for a better turntable.


Awesome! Will do a good one with vinyls!
Sometimes it's just better to get a new one. Things improve so much!


----------



## TylerD

Andre said:


>


Challenge @Andre ? Whoohoo!


----------



## Andre

TylerD said:


> Challenge @Andre ? Whoohoo!


Check that post again. At ze bottom.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Andre said:


> PV on a vinyl on a turntable




Now for that I will have to wait until I get home. lol


----------



## baksteen8168

TylerD said:


> Awesome! Will do a good one with vinyls!
> Sometimes it's just better to get a new one. Things improve so much!



My turntable was no slouch in her day, but she is old now and needs to be retired. 

Behold the Pioneer PL 514 (Web Image)






Got her from my Dad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD

baksteen8168 said:


> My turntable was no slouch in her day, but she is old now and needs to be retired.
> 
> Behold the Pioneer PL 514 (Web Image)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got her from my Dad.


That's an awesome player!. Just get a new cartridge!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

TylerD said:


> That's an awesome player!. Just get a new cartridge!


Think so? Then maybe it is the aging amp that came with it that is making the trouble... Maybe I should look into a phono to AUX converter...

Anyway, I am derailing another thread here.
Sorry


----------



## TylerD

PV on a bottle wine!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168

TylerD said:


> View attachment 19030
> 
> View attachment 19031
> 
> 
> PV on a bottle wine!


That is one KICKASS vinyl there!!
WINNER!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll

I like playing the balancing game. 






Don't knock me for the wine. 

We use it for cooking purposes. 

Challenge: PV on a PS4

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

MurderDoll said:


> I like playing the balancing game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't knock me for the wine.
> 
> We use it for cooking purposes.
> 
> Challenge: PV on a PS4



I was about to say " that's not wine..."

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre

MurderDoll said:


> I like playing the balancing game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't knock me for the wine.
> 
> We use it for cooking purposes.
> 
> Challenge: PV on a PS4


Hey, the best wine in the world is the wine you like. Just like jooses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## MurderDoll

Andre said:


> Hey, the best wine in the world is the wine you like. Just like jooses.




Agreed. 

Thankfully I'm a non drinker.

I can still be just as much a hooligan as someone who has had a few too many.


----------



## PeterHarris

Pv on 2 bottles of e-juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops

PeterHarris said:


> Pv on 2 bottles of e-juice


Pv on a cup of coffee

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## K_klops

I love this thread, keeps me entertained at a late work day on a friday

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris

Pv in a blender that is off


----------



## K_klops

I would hope it's off ha ha


----------



## Arthster

Allow me to say... NO!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa

@PeterHarris challenge accepted.
Smpl is mine.
Chi Yu is @Va-poor 
Next Challenge is Pv on stratocaster!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Arthster

Fender 1975 replica (by Fender). Strat done and dusted,




Going American... I like it. Next chalange, PV on a Harley

Edit: Sorry about the pic quality. My phones battery is about to die so the flash wont fire.​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Michaelsa

Arthster said:


> Fender 1975 replica (by Fender). Strat done and dusted,
> 
> View attachment 19053
> 
> 
> Going American... I like it. Next chalange, PV on a Harley
> 
> Edit: Sorry about the pic quality. My phones battery is about to die so the flash wont fire.​


@Arthster Tokai, squier, hondo?


----------



## Arthster

Michaelsa said:


> @Arthster Tokai, squier, hondo?



Squier... Still saving for the real Fender. Its also sporting the Seymour Duncan Any Strat pick guard, switch gear and pickups. I think the pick guard is worth more then the guitar. 

I also have the Cort X-6 with the Floyd Rose, Washburn Idol, Epiphone SG, Epiphone Less Paul 100 and the takamini Acoustic.


----------



## Michaelsa

Arthster said:


> Squier... Still saving for the real Fender. Its also sporting the Seymour Duncan Any Strat pick guard, switch gear and pickups. I think the pick guard is worth more then the guitar.


NICE! Real fenders are nice, but for the price of 5 Provaris?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Michaelsa said:


> NICE! Real fenders are nice, but for the price of 5 Provaris?



cheapest I found so far for a propper strat was the Mexican made modern at a nice 12G's

That's the beast I want


----------



## Michaelsa

Arthster said:


> cheapest I found so far for a propper strat was the Mexican made modern at a nice 12G's


Watch marshall music, they occasionally have crazy sales, a friend of mine picked up a new mexican strat for 7!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster

Michaelsa said:


> Watch marshall music, they occasionally have crazy sales, a friend of mine picked up a new mexican strat for 7!



I live about 5k's away from Marshal  they have the 3ts that I want but at 29K

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Arthster said:


> I live about 5k's away from Marshal  they have the 3ts that I want but at 29K


Totally worth it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster

Michaelsa said:


> Totally worth it!



Fully agree, problem is I took my wife there when I bought the squier, she saw the price tag (Hence the reason I got the Squier) so she will know if I walk in here with that beauty.... I will end up with a hot axe on the street.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Arthster said:


> Fully agree, problem is I took my wife there when I bought the squier, she saw the price tag (Hence the reason I got the Squier) so she will know if I walk in here with that beauty.... I will end up with a hot axe on the street.


Tell her it's another squier! For drop tuning!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster

I also made the mistake of showing her the difference between a Fender and a Squier. Last time I walked in here with a guit the first thing she did was look at the head stock 

Lucky for me she didn't know what Epiphone was

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa

Arthster said:


> I also made the mistake of showing her the difference between a Fender and a Squier. Last time I walked in here with a guit the first thing she did was look at the head stock


There is now way around it, get her playing, then she will understand!


----------



## Arthster

That is a cool Idea. I will investigate that plan

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michaelsa

The closest I could get to a Harley @Arthster , please excuse the Marlboro logo
Next challenge is PV balanced on another PV!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Pv and a braai is the next challenge


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Sigh dunno why Tapatalk didn't upload my pic


----------



## Stroodlepuff



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## abdul

i guess everybody waiting for weekend braai to get this next challenge in


Stroodlepuff said:


> Pv and a braai is the next challenge

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Riaz

not actually 




next challenge: PV in the sun

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Guunie

Going to be difficult to catch a spaceship to the sun...then again I'll let someone else melt theirs for this one...hehehehehe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I found the actual picture I was trying to upload for the balancing one...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rotten_Bunny

Time to Revive this ! 

Mod with a pissed off spouse !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rotten_Bunny said:


> Mod with a pissed off spouse !



I'll wait for the next challenge... Anthea may hurt my vaping arm!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------

